# Audio interface help



## Nicola74 (Jun 17, 2020)

Good morning,

I am looking for a new audio interface. Now I am working with a Focusrite 2i2, but I know that it doesn't have good drivers. I use 99% midi, so I am principally interested in good drivers and latency. I have seen RME babyface PRO, but every suggestion is more than welcome. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 17, 2020)

If you are looking for rock-solid drivers and good AD/DA converters, RME is definitely a good choice.


----------



## J-M (Jun 17, 2020)

Another vote for RME. I went from Focusrite 2i4 to RME Fireface 802 - my latency went down by half and the drivers are rock solid.


----------



## Nicola74 (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 17, 2020)

Focusrite drivers aren’t bad anymore. Not sure what the thinking there is. I’m probably about to buy my 3rd one. Latency is good and no more crashing for me (first gen Scarlett was the worst).

I can comfortably record a hardware synth with a setting of 64. 32 is even possible if there’s not even zero latency plugins.

I’d say the drivers are now “competitive”. Not RME, but also not as comparatively expensive, either.


----------



## Nicola74 (Jun 17, 2020)

...I have a 1st gen Scarlett...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicola74 said:


> ...I have a 1st gen Scarlett...


Well then you’re screwed! 
Have the latest drivers helped?

I had an 8i6 and it was problematic so sold it and got a 6i6g2. It’s been great...but I want more in/out and higher quality converters after buying an OB-6 (headphone out on synth is much more lively than via the Scarlett). The only thing for me that will work for me at the most I can spend is the Clarett 4pre.

The configuration of the Babyface Pro FS isn’t good for me or id maybe even stretch to afford it.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 17, 2020)

I just bought a rme ufx II to replace a steinberg mr816csx. Very impressed with sound and the possibilities of totalmix fx. Installation was very easy. Cannot comment on stability yet, as I just got it, but I did go for rme because of their reputation on the driver front. I don't want to have any concerns about my interface (as I did have with the mr816, the last year.


----------



## Nicola74 (Jun 18, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Well then you’re screwed!
> Have the latest drivers helped?
> 
> I had an 8i6 and it was problematic so sold it and got a 6i6g2. It’s been great...but I want more in/out and higher quality converters after buying an OB-6 (headphone out on synth is much more lively than via the Scarlett). The only thing for me that will work for me at the most I can spend is the Clarett 4pre.
> ...


The latest drivers helped yes and no.
I still have some problems and I didn't have any improvement about latency...thanks for the input!


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 18, 2020)

..


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 18, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> I am in the same boat. I have no idea what to tell you other than, invest in a good quality one, b/c odds are your interface will get a lot more mileage on your setup than the software tools. I am looking at RME as well. The cost difference between a RME and other interfaces by Steinberg and Presonus of similar range is RME costs about double. There seems to be no indicator that you will use the higher res settings unless you work on video audio. :-(
> 
> What I am not sure about is whether it makes sense to get a rack interface or one that has its' own power supply instead of a little boxy one that is powered via USB from computer.



There is a middle ground - desktop interfaces with power cords. I don't have a rack so would never buy a rack unit anything. Unless it was on the order of a 2i2 or something that I'd feel a laptop could power, I'd personally avoid USB powered units, but that's just me.

Midrange interfaces by Focusrite (Clarett), Motu, Arturia, and some others are perfectly good without going either the UAD or RME route. If going RME, it's worth checking around for a Multiface near you, used.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2020)

Babyface Legacy here. I am using for a professional purpose. Bought in the year 2011 and still good to use, I am working with 99% midi works too. Bonus: TotalMix FX feature "Loopback" function for Work From Home.
It is too bad my Analog Breakout Cable has a trouble and causing non-balance sound between speaker monitor. And in my local distributor have no stock and cannot repair the cable. 
Still can work with speakers for a music draft purpose, for critical mixing I am switch to headphones. 
Babyface is a good investment, and the new Babyface Pro has no breakout cable.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Well then you’re screwed!
> Have the latest drivers helped?
> 
> I had an 8i6 and it was problematic so sold it and got a 6i6g2. It’s been great...but I want more in/out and higher quality converters after buying an OB-6 (headphone out on synth is much more lively than via the Scarlett). The only thing for me that will work for me at the most I can spend is the Clarett 4pre.
> ...



Have used (2) Saffire Pro14 for years and very pleased. Upgrading now and Scarlett 18i8 3rd Gen is current focus, mainly due to: _Optical In_, _(4) Line In_, _standard MIDI In/Out_. 
Will not use Headphone or Mic capabilities for most situations ..... as those are from dedicated Preamp/Amp(s). Clarett will provide necessary interface with Desktop PC/DAW, at modest cost.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 18, 2020)

I’d consider a gen 3 Scarlett, except it drives my headphones, and they downgraded the power vs gen2 (though made it a little cleaner), and it’s already barely cutting it with 250ohm Beyer’s.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I’d consider a gen 3 Scarlett, except it drives my headphones, and they downgraded the power vs gen2 (though made it a little cleaner), and it’s already barely cutting it with 250ohm Beyer’s.



Understand. New DT880 Pro 600-ohm and no access to various I/F HDFone Out(s) to compare. Would have been delighted to know if Clarett 4Pre USB would suffice. Dedicated pre-amps present new challenge, with no place to physically connect devices. I/F needed now simply for that purpose. 

Even then ...... Win10 Pro only allows one audio selection at a time, and still trying to work out a solution. Was suggested that 'virtual' config can be created to combine multiple devices, but have not found how to accomplish.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 18, 2020)

..


----------



## Synetos (Jun 18, 2020)

I have had several audio interfaces over the years. RME was always a good one.

You indicated primarily midi, meaning you need very few I/O? I would probably go for an RME PCie card if my focus was super low latency and very little I/O. You computer is as important as the interface for that setup.

Now I run Soundgrid Studio/LV1 with two Digigrid IOX's, Q, and the Extreme server...along with every Waves plugin sold and powerful computers. I am very happy with it.

I have been spoiled with audio over ethernet, and linking multiple computers together. RME is late to the party on that technology...and one of the reasons I moved away from them a few years back.

Your entire signal chain is part of the decision making process. Great interface wouldn't do much good if you have a snail PC or MAC. It's all relative.

The Waves route is not a budget rig. Unless you go all the way, I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 18, 2020)

I dunno. RME makes great interfaces, no question, but - okay, I'm crabby, but I find the constant repetition of their "solid drivers" marketing hype a little irritating.

They do have good drivers. So do many other companies at this point.

And to be even crabbier, someone did a disservice to the audio interface market by convincing people to focus on latency above all. What about the sound? Notice that you have to scroll down through 50 posts before Synetos asked Nicola how many ins and outs he needs!

Isn't that the first question?!

Obligatory car analogy: lots of companies make relatively safe cars, but Volvo harps on that over and over.


----------



## Nicola74 (Jun 18, 2020)

Synetos said:


> I have had several audio interfaces over the years. RME was always a good one.
> 
> You indicated primarily midi, meaning you need very few I/O? I would probably go for an RME PCie card if my focus was super low latency and very little I/O. You computer is as important as the interface for that setup.
> 
> ...


Hi Synetos,
Exactly, I use principally midi, sometimes I record a voice or an instruments, so I really don't need more than two channel. The Babyface Pro FS seems to be good for me because sometimes I need to use it with my laptop. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## will_m (Jun 19, 2020)

I have an RME UFX+, once its working its great and the latency is very good but so are things like the Presonus Quantum in the tests I've seen. I've found my UFX very picky about which USB chipsets it will work well with and I have to say RME support has been awful for me, in most cases just not replying. There's a good user community though.

RME has a good reputation and some of it is deserved but there are now lots of other good interface makers too that are more competitive on price and features.


----------



## BassClef (Jun 19, 2020)

I upgraded from the Focusrite 2.2 to the Clarett 2PreUSB and it is a world of difference. the Clarett line is a big step up. (using a Mac)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 19, 2020)

BassClef said:


> I upgraded from the Focusrite 2.2 to the Clarett 2PreUSB and it is a world of difference. the Clarett line is a big step up. (using a Mac)



Good to hear! I literally just ordered a 4pre USB. It won't show up for a few weeks since I'm combining it with something that went out of stock the day before I could order (of course!!), but, thankfully, my 6i6gen2 has been very reliable, and I'm upgrading by choice rather than necessity. Unlike the first time when my (3rd hand) 8i6 first gen was dying.

I'm using a PC, and don't expect latency to improve vs Scarelett gen2 since it uses the same era tech. If it does by a "notch", all the better, but I'd be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah ... stayin with Focusrite. Got excited re. Presonus and startled at user ratings/issues. USB-C would be nice, but not Thunderbolt. Biggest decision is Clarett 4Pre USB vs Scarlett 18i8 or 18i0 3rd Gen. 

Scarlett choice based on adding dedicated Mic Preamp to existing Headphone Amp. Tired of searching/posting, with no clue how to compare Clarett Mic performance vs ISA ONE, or comparable Mic Preamps. Asked Focusrite Support and Reply, weeks later, was like reading ad brochure info.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 19, 2020)

If you use mics, the Clarett is ostensibly better. There’s a video comparison of a drummer comparing Scarlett v Clarett. That should give a good idea of how they sound. Scarlet was a touch “warmer” and Clarett “accurate”. I don’t use mics... which is a main reason many would choose the Clarett.

Three primary reasons I bought a Clarett over the 18i8 or keeping my 6i6gen2:
- More IO without adding a mixer (desktop set up only here) than the 6i6... I’m adding an analog effect box and at some point want to add a 3rd and final hardware synth if I can figure out how to make the space work
- Better headphone output without adding a separate amp that even further colors/separates the sound from the input
- Higher quality converters ... I plugged my headphones into the back of the OB-6 and back and forth with the gen2 and it turns out the Scarlett sounds veiled and I’m hoping the Clarett gets me close enough I can’t tell a difference. After spending so much on the synth it turns out professional level gear made my interface seem amateur. I should’ve known better! I just couldn’t resist that synth.....

All that said, I’ve read good things about the latest gen or two of MOTU interfaces, esp if you have a Mac. I would’ve considered the Audiofuse but the form factor didn’t work, same with the Babyface ProFS plus it doesn’t compete well in terms of analog IO.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 22, 2020)

A reference for latency performance


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 22, 2020)

Is that from 2017? Can't stand charts that 1) don't have a date, and 2) don't indicate on the chart whether lower or higher is better... logically, lower would be better in a chart indicating latency, but, presumably, this is opposite, where higher is better.

Unless that chart is kept up to date, the numbers will vary, depending on the drivers. For example, with my 6i6gen2, with driver improvements, I was able to move to a lower latency with stability, and that was in the last 6 months or so. Focusrite is really making strides in their drivers (finally) with stability and performance. Is the Clarett 2pre on that chart TB or USB? It's clearly not a new chart, because there's no gen3 Scarletts on it.

That said, you can sort of visually see tiers of performance in that chart. It's unlikely that driver improvements will move an interface out of it's tier, or at least not more than squeaking into the next one up. Two tiers? That's be some crazy driver optimization (like, why didn't they do some of that before shipping). But a new generation of hardware could easily move a unit up or down the list.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 22, 2020)

Understanding why (2) Saffire Pro 14(s) have been fairly cool for several years ....  
#21 not too shabby (even 2017)


----------



## Pictus (Jun 22, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Is that from 2017? Can't stand charts that 1) don't have a date, and 2) don't indicate on the chart whether lower or higher is better... logically, lower would be better in a chart indicating latency, but, presumably, this is opposite, where higher is better.
> 
> Unless that chart is kept up to date, the numbers will vary, depending on the drivers. For example, with my 6i6gen2, with driver improvements, I was able to move to a lower latency with stability, and that was in the last 6 months or so. Focusrite is really making strides in their drivers (finally) with stability and performance. Is the Clarett 2pre on that chart TB or USB? It's clearly not a new chart, because there's no gen3 Scarletts on it.
> 
> That said, you can sort of visually see tiers of performance in that chart. It's unlikely that driver improvements will move an interface out of it's tier, or at least not more than squeaking into the next one up. Two tiers? That's be some crazy driver optimization (like, why didn't they do some of that before shipping). But a new generation of hardware could easily move a unit up or down the list.




*Good or bad this is the ONLY ONE we have!*
For me, it is good enough and gave the knowledge of what is good.
Click in it and you will go to the forum thread and may get updated info...


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 22, 2020)

Nicola74 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am looking for a new audio interface. Now I am working with a Focusrite 2i2, but I know that it doesn't have good drivers. I use 99% midi, so I am principally interested in good drivers and latency. I have seen RME babyface PRO, but every suggestion is more than welcome. Thanks in advance!!


I've owned a BUNCH--FocusRite, PreSonus, even a Mackie. When I dug deep and got the RME Babyface Pro, everything changed. No more Rice Krispies in my system, and call me crazy, it just SOUNDS better. The UI is minimal button-wise but I just keep the TotalMix window open. if I need 48V for my mic, simple click. And it's built like a tank, you could probably chock your RV with it to change a tire and it would still work.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 22, 2020)

I believe it... but if you haven't owned a recent Focusrite with the latest drivers, you are judging where they were more than where they are. They weren't so good, even 2-3 years ago. My first gen 8i6 was just not good. Not good at all. Again, not saying they're the end all be all (ha!), just that they seem to have a lingering bad rap. Earned, likely, but not necessarily accurate anymore. To me, buying my 3rd Focusrite recently, it was a matter of trading off features and form factor vs. latency. To some lesser extent, features vs performance. The Babyface Pro FS just didn't provide what I wanted in in the former, even if better in the latter - which was surprising and disappointing, because the lack of what I needed made it an inferior choice. I was open to others, but came back to the devil I know, I suppose. So my progression will be 8i6gen1 > 6i6gen2 > Clarett 4pre USB. I'll likely have the 4pre until it dies.


----------

